# Audio Prep Materials for PCA Licensure and Ordination Exams



## Covenant Joel (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm currently several months into serious studying for licensure and ordination exams in the Rocky Mountain Presbytery. I have quite a few written materials to study from (though if you have any of those that are particularly helpful, I'd be happy to have those too), but I'm wondering if any of you know of some audio resources (from a seminary class or otherwise) for licensure/ordination prep. I have time working on things that I can use to listen to audio that I can't use for reading, etc., so it'd be great if anyone can suggest something like that.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 11, 2011)

For Presbyterianism in the 20th century, prior to 1973, probably no better one volume treatment than George Hutchinson's:

PCA Historical Center: The History Behind the RPCES, by George P. Hutchinson

...'course, that's not audio.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 11, 2011)

The best prep for what you are describing is to listen to audio of the Westminster Shorter Catechism.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 11, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> The best prep for what you are describing is to listen to audio of the Westminster Shorter Catechism.



Thanks for that. I do have the Shorter Catechism memorized, so I am able to review that easily, but it would probably help to just keep hearing it regularly too.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 11, 2011)

Wayne said:


> For Presbyterianism in the 20th century, prior to 1973, probably no better one volume treatment than George Hutchinson's:
> 
> PCA Historical Center: The History Behind the RPCES, by George P. Hutchinson
> 
> ...'course, that's not audio.



Thanks for that. I will reference it for sure when I get to studying for the history part of the exam. Right now I'm focusing on the licensure part.


----------

